# Altersschwäche bei Koi?



## Alina R. (25. Jan. 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen 16jährigen Shiro Bekko in meinem Teich. Das Tier ist 60 cm groß. Als ich neulich freudig in den Teich schauen wollte, sah ich ihn am Boden liegen. Er lag auf der Seite, tendenz auf Rücken, ich wollte ihn anstupsen mit den Kescher, weil ich dachte das er tot ist. er hat noch leicht mit den Flossen gewedelt und normal geatmet und ist wieder abgesunken. Jetzt habe ich mich wieder beruhigt und muss nach einer Lösung für das Problem suchen. Kann es eventuell Altersschwäche sein? Ein Koi kann ja bis zu 70 Jahre alt werden, oder? (Habs gelesen)
Es ist ja jetzt auch Winter und er war vielleicht auch geschwächt.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Der Teich ist ca. 2,5 m tief und ca. 30 m² groß.

LG Alina


----------



## Moonlight (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Sorry Alina,

da hab ich keine Idee was der haben könnte. Und es gibt auch nix was ich Dir in dieser Situation raten würde, außer ein KOIDOC muß schnellstens an den Teich.
Das was Du sagts, er liegt seitlich, wackelt nur schwach mit dem Schwanz, klingt als ob er das Morgen nicht erleben wird.
Aber sagen woran es liegen könnte, kann ich nicht.
Altersschwäche? Ich glaube eher weniger ... Koi können zig Jahre alt werden. Vorausgesetzt die Lebensbedingungen stimmen.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
:Willkommen2

Wir versuchen dir zu helfen, das ist aber aus der Ferne manchmal nicht ganz einfach.

Das Koi sich bei niedrigen Temperaturen mal auf die Seite legen ist eigentlich was normales.
Kann verschiedene Ursachen haben, aber meist gibt sich das bei steigenden Temperaturen wieder.

Was er im Teich auf jeden Fall benötigt ist Ruhe - anschubsen kostet ihn nur Energie, von der er aktuell etwas wenig hat.

Zur Not könntest du den Teich aufheizen oder ihn in eine IH rausholen. 
Solange er noch ruhig atmet, ist das wahrscheinlich noch nicht erforderlich.

Am besten wäre es du schreibst mal etwas mehr zum Teich und der Filterung.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Also auf die seite legen empfinde ich nicht als normal. ablegen auf den bauch,ja . . .aber auf die seite,nein.


----------



## Doc (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hört sich sehr nach Winterschlaf an. Die Fische am besten einfach nicht stören?!
Die liegen teilweise schon lustig rum 

"Einzelne Koi zeigen bei fallenden Temperaturen ein ungewöhnliches Verhalten, sie
 sinken zur Seite (so als ob sie einschlafen würden), liegen wie tot im
 Teich, können aber beim Anschubsen wieder normal schwimmen. Lassen Sie
 solche Fische bitte einfach in Ruhe, sie haben einen Energiemangel und
 sollten am besten nur noch ruhen. Die Alternative ist, diese Koi in
 eine Innenhälterung zu nehmen und langsam zu erwärmen. Dann sollten Sie
 sich aber darauf einstellen, die Fische den ganzen Winter drinnen zu
 lassen. "
Quelle
Das Verhalten ist normal und sollte nicht zum handeln bewegen. Jetzt mal so aus der Ferne.


----------



## Frankia (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo zusammen,



> Das Koi sich bei niedrigen Temperaturen mal auf die Seite legen ist eigentlich was normales.



...........das gibt mir schon Bedenken.

tippe her auf Schwäche, was aber nicht unbedingt was mit dem Alter zu tun hat........
....eventl. EMS-........... .

Kois und andere Fische halten in der Regel den "Winterschlaf" in der senkrechten Position,  auf dem Bauch liegend und fast regungslos..............


----------



## Doc (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Ich denke nicht, dass das etwas mit "Schwäche" oder Krankheit zutun hat. Vll. sieht er nur dieses Jahr aufgrund der Temperaturen seine KOIs mal im Winter?


----------



## Frankia (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Markus, 

ich hoffe ja dass du Recht hast................

aber ich sehe meine Kois auch im Winter und die liegen immer auf dem Bauch..............

vielleicht weils Spaß macht und man entspannter schlafen kann........:?


----------



## Alina R. (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Wir sind zum Arzt mit ihm gegangen und der musste meinen Schatz dann einschläfern... 
Bin jetzt Fix und Foxi. Allerdings ist immer noch unklar was er denn jetzt hatte. Wir haben ihn rausgeholt, weil er nur noch schwach geatmet hat. Der Kescher war ihm egal, er bewegte sich nicht und winkte immer mit einer Flosse als ob er sagen will: "Quält mich nicht weiter-ich bin nicht mehr zu retten!!!"  Ja, wir haben ihn in ein Quarantänebecken gesetzt mit Sauerstoff usw. 
Jetzt ist er im Himmel und es gibt einen neuen Stern, der auf uns herabschaut. 
Aber eins ist klar: Normal war das NICHT! 
Kann man Fische eigentlich auch im Winter mit Medikamenten behandeln??

Danke, Jörg, für das Willkommen! 
Und auch Danke für eure Antworten.

LG Alina- die um einen Fisch trauert, mit dem sie aufgewachsen ist...


----------



## Frankia (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina,

schade um den Koi. 

Es ist immer traurig wenn man so ein Tier verliert oder einschläfern muss................



> Kann man Fische eigentlich auch im Winter mit Medikamenten behandeln??



....im Teich sehr unwahrscheinlich, da  die Temperaturen bei Medikamentenanwendug minestens 12 - 14 ° haben sollten. Ansonsten müßte man ihn in eine Innenhälterung geben und dort behandeln.


----------



## Joerg (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*



Alina R. schrieb:


> die um einen Fisch trauert, mit dem sie aufgewachsen ist...


Hallo Alina,
schade, das tut mir leid und wir trauern mit dir. :knuddel
Er ist nun im Koihimmel und scheint auf uns. Sich von einem Koi zu trennen, der einen lange Zeit ans Herz gewachsen ist, trifft besonders hart.

Möglicherweise hatte er vor dem Winter was oder er war wirklich schon etwas alt. Im Winter müssen Koi nur von dem leben, was sie sich an Reserven angefressen haben.

Behandeln ist bei niedrigen Temperaturen meist nicht möglich.
Das einzige was man zur Entlastung tun kann ist etwas aufsalzen.


----------



## Digicat (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Servus Alina

Herlich Willkommen, wenn auch ein trauriger Anlaß dich zu uns geführt hat.

Tut mir sehr Leid um den Koi ...

Erzähl mal was über deinen Teich ...

Wie wird er gefiltert, auch über den Winter, also das ganze Jahr durch, eventuell auch gedrosselt, also nicht mit der vollen Pumpenleistung durch den Winter ?
Wird er über den Winter mit Styrodur oder ähnlichen abgedeckt ?
Wird gefüttert über den Winter ?
Wurde der/die Koi auf den Winter vorbereitet ... konditioniert ... ?

Ich weiß macht deinen "Liebling" auch nicht mehr lebendig, aber hilft vielleicht den anderen ? im Teich.


----------



## Alina R. (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo!

Also abgedeckt wird der Teich nicht und gefüttert auch nicht. Gefiltert wird normal, wenn das falsch ist, muss ich meinen Vater dazu bewegen das er ihn runterregelt. Nun ja, also vor dem Winter waren die Kois auch krank und wir haben viele Tiere verloren... Sie haben dann nicht mehr gefressen. Dann ging es den Weg der Besserung hoch und sie haben Seidenraupenpuppen und schwimmfutter gefressen. 
Es kann sein das Lui (das ist der jetzt verstorbene Koi) sich nicht richtig erholt hat und noch Schwach von der Krankheit war.

Kann man wenn man die Wasserwerte wissen möchte auch Streifen vom Pool nehmen, da steht ja auch der pH wert? Aber das geht nicht oder? Ich habe es probiert und es kam 6,3 pH wert raus. Ganz schön niedrig, aber ich werde mir ein richtiges Wasserprobeset kaufen.

LG Alina 

Das Bild hier ist mein Lui...


----------



## Digicat (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Ich hoffe dein pH-Wert stimmt nicht ... und ja, ein Wassertestset, am besten Tröpfchentests wäre bei deinem Besatz schon wichtig 

Wie oft reinigt Ihr den Filter ?


----------



## Alina R. (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Ok. Dann werde ich mir so ein Set kaufen. Ich habe hier ein schönes Quarantäne Becken gefunden:

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Abdecknetz-150-fuer-Aquaforte-Quality-Koivatz.html

Für 69 € doch recht fair, oder? 
Den Filter reinigen wir wenn er schmutzig ist.

LG Alina


----------



## Joerg (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi Alina,
das wäre für ein Becken natürlich ein super Preis. Es ist aber leider nur das Netz.
http://www.hanako-koi.de/Aquaforte-Quality-Koivatz-150-x-100-cm.html

Lui ist ein toller Shiro gewesen, sehr schade.


----------



## Alina R. (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Ja.
Was?! Nur das Netz?!
Oh... jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden, sehr schade... 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein Becken empfehlen, was nicht so teuer ist?

lg


----------



## Joerg (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi Alina,
wie groß soll es denn sein?
Muss es faltbar sein? 
Recht günstig zu haben aber recht sperrig sind IBC Behälter. Gebraucht kosten die ca. 50€ und haben 1000Liter Inhalt.


----------



## Alina R. (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi,

Nun ja, es sollte so groß sein, dass min. 2 Koi von größe 40 cm reinpassen ohne Probleme, aber schau mal hier:

Bei ebay Schlussverkäufen gab es ein Faltbecken für 2,50€

Wo stellt man das denn hin??? In die Wohnung?

LG


----------



## Joerg (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi Alina,
in der Wohnung kann es wegen der Verdunstung Probleme geben.
Falls du sie nicht den ganzen Winter darin halten willst, sollte ein gut gelüfteter Kellerraum oder eine Garage besser sein.


----------



## muschtang (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Wie wärs mit einem großen grünen Regenfass vom Baumarkt? Hab eins mit geschätzten 600-700 Litern, dort fanden bis ca. 40 cm große Fische (Forellen, __ Döbel, Rotaugen und etliche __ Kleinfische) während der Teichreinigung letztes Jahr drin platz. Zwar nur für 2 Tage, da kein Filter sondern lediglich ein Belüfter angeschlossen war, aber mit Filter + regelmäßigem Wasserwechsel reicht dieses Behältnis bestimmt auch für 2-3 Kois über den Winter aus!

Die sind ziemlich günstig, bei großer Füllmenge, und es gibt passende Deckel dazu, damit auch keiner der Fische herausspringt!

Einfach zwei Löcher in den Deckel, Filterschlauch rein bzw raus, Belüfterschlauch rein und Deckel zu. Den Boden kann man auch schön mit Steinen auslegen, dann fühlen sich die Fische auch etwas heimisch. Zudem verfallen die Fische durch die dunkelgrüne Färbung mit dementsprechender Dunkelheit am Grund nicht in Panik, wenn man sich dem Behältnis nähert.

Alternativ würde ich mich eines Planschbeckens bedienen, das man zuvor mit dünner schwarzer Teichfolie ausgelegt hat. Allerdings wäre mir da die Gefahr zu groß, das einer der Fische hinausspringt.

Gruß Muschtang


----------



## Frankia (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo muschtang

.................

der Koi soll doch darun schwimmen können...........stelle dir vor:

Koi = 50 cm

Tonnendurchmesser:  100 cm, und die ist schon verdammt groß, das grenzt schon an Tierquälerei ...............

Wenn, dann doch schon ein Faltbecken................. und die Anschaffung mußt  du auf die Nutzungsjahre umlegen............


----------



## muschtang (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Naja wenn ich mir dagegen die Hälterungsbecken in vielen Tierhandlungen ansehe...Dort werden in ähnlich großen becken 4 mal soviele Fische gehalten.

Sollte ja nur ein Tipp sein, und nur als übergangslösung, es gibt da sicherlich optimalere Lösungen, aber auf die schnelle ist das besser als nichts....

Wenn man sich das mal anschaut...in diesem "profibecken" haben die Fische sicherlich nicht viel mehr Platz...

http://www.koi-kokyo.de/Becken1.jpg


----------



## Alina R. (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo nochmal!

Muschtang, danke für die Idee. Ich finde den Link gut. Zwei solcher Behälter wären doch schon ausreichend oder? Obwohl wir unseren Teich mal sanieren müssen diesen Sommer, muss ein Quartier für die Fische geboten sein. Das Problem: Teich aus beton!!! Die Fische waren eine Rettungsaktion aus einem Mörtelbecken!!!
Mein Vater brachte die Babykoi mit und da war der Teich gerade fertig eingelaufen. Fische rein und seit dem geht es ihnen gut! Bis auf Lui der ja jetzt verstorben ist...
Zumal wir auch 4 __ Störe haben. (Ich weiß, Koi und Störe sollte man nicht zusammenhalten, aber es gab nie Probleme! 

Jetzt muss ein großes Becken für Koi, Störe und __ Kleinfische her.
Meine Mutter will keinen Folienteich, weil sie denkt das die Folie dann rausguckt und das hässlich aussieht. 

Ist das wirklich so? Ich würde gerne Folie nehmen und dann den Teich senkrecht runter, unserer solte eigentlich kein Fischteich werden, aber dann kam der Notfall mit den Fischen in der Mörtelkiste.

Im Sommer kann man das Q-Becken doch sicher draußen lassen mit einem Netz drüber, oder?

LG Alina


----------



## Joerg (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina,
da habt ihr ja im Laufe der Zeit aus Tierliebe einige Koi, Karpfen und __ Störe angesiedelt. 
Über die Jahre sind die natürlich gewachsen und brauchen nun mehr Platz. (Eine passende Filterung sollte auch sein.)
Die meisten großen Koiteiche sind gemauert und sehen daher eher wie ein Schwimmbad aus. Damit sich eine gute Strömung ausbilden kann, sind die Ecken anbgerundet.
Sind die Wände gemauert, läßt sich Folie Faltenfrei einkleben und es steht dann nichts über, was man sehen kann.

Da sich so ein Teich nicht an einem Wochenende mauern lässt, sollte das Behältnis entsprechend groß sein. Es dient dann ja nicht nur zur Notfall Behandlung von einem Koi.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hey Alina,

das Beileid klemm ich mir. Koi krank in den Winter zu schicken ist verantwortungslos. Einen Hund oder eine Katze läßt man ja auch behandeln und schleppt ihn/sie nicht ewig krank mit sich rum. Tiere haben auch Gefühle!

Nimm einen Pool, da haste ausreichend Platz für die Koi und die Stör und dann sanier Deinen Teich.
Schau mal bei ebay, die Quickup-Pools sind meistens so mit 7000-8000l deklariert, das passt dann schon, und preiswert bekommste die dort auch, vor allem um diese Jahreszeit.

Natürlich kannst Du den Pool (oder ähnliches) im Sommer draußen lassen, aber vergiß bitte das Netz nicht, sonst hüpft Dir womöglich noch einer raus.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie alt Du bist, wenn Du wegen allem Deinen Papa fragen mußt?!

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Guten morgen Mandy

13 ...


----------



## Frankia (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina



> Zwei solcher Behälter wären doch schon ausreichend oder?



ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass diese Becken zu klein sind für eine Quarantäne oder "Zwischenlagerung" bis der neue Teich fertig ist. Wenn dann auch noch __ Störe darin schwimmen sollen............
 Nimm ein Faltbecken, das kannst du wenn es nicht mehr benötigt wird, abbauen und in den Schuppen stellen. Die Plastikcontainer stehen dir überall im Weg, es sei denn du nutzt sie anderweitig...........

Guten morgen Helmut

13...........?

Dann wirds natürlich schon eng, die Sache mit dem Papa abzusprechen...........


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo

Ja, ich bin 13 und muss meine Eltern noch einiges Fragen... 
Wir haben einen runden Pool, der 10000 Liter fasst. Das  mit den Stören ist auch blöd, finde ich. Aber was soll man machen ich liebe die Fische wie meine Eltern und meinen Hund...
Aber im Pool ist ja auch Chlor drin. Kann man das alles rausspülen?

Das mit der Krankheit war verantwortungslos, ich weiß... 
Wir haben die richtigen Medikamente gekauft und bald darauf mitbekommen das der Verkäufer, die armen Fische nicht richtig hält (In so einem Behälter wie in Muschtangs link-13 Fische in einem Behälter!!) Natürlich hätte es mir früher auffallen sollen...

Die Medikamente haben dann auch nicht das Versprechende gehalten und das wussten wir nicht! Wir haben das alles ausgerechnet, wie viel Medikamente in unseren Teich reinmüssen usw.
Das stimmte ja auch alles.

Bei dem Verkäufer kaufen wir nichts mehr-selbst Futter nicht.

Ich kann ja mal ein Bild von unseren Nesthäkchen posten.
Dann könnt ihr mir ja vieleicht sagen was das für Sorten sind.

LG Alina

PS: Karpfen, Kois, __ Störe (Sterlets) und __ Kleinfische verstehen sich super.


----------



## muschtang (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Ehm 13 Fische solltest du in dem von mir gezeigten Behälter nicht halten!!!

Ich bezog dies nur auf 2-3 Kois als Qurantäne und Notdürftige Winterunterkunft!


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

So, hier sind mal meine Kleinen:

Von links nach rechts:

  Das ist nochmal Lui.
  Die Kleinen. Der Goldene ist ein Yamabuki, oder.
  Das ist Memory, der Verkäufer sagte es sei ein Shusui. Stimmt das?
  Das ist Sunshine-Yamabuki Ogon, mit Memory.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, ob Memory wirklich ein Shusui ist?

LG Alina

PS: Muschtang ich meinte der Verkäufer hielt die Tiere so.


----------



## Frankia (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina



> ich bin 13 und muss meine Eltern noch einiges Fragen...



...........das ist auch völlig in Ordnung........... 

.........aber trotzdem habe ich sehr viel Achtung vor deinen Postings hier......... und jeder Papa liebt seine Tochter............. 

......aber nur dadurch, dass du die Themen hier öffentllich ansprichst, dann dir (euch) geholfen werden.

Für das "Stör-Problem" habe ich im Moment keinen Vorschlag. Aber mir erging es ebenso wie dir, hatte auch eine Stör im Teich, der immer größer wurde und dann auf Anraten meins TA nicht mehr im Koi-Teich bleiben sollte. 
Ich fand dann bei einem Bekannten,  der einen Fischzuchtteich als "Hobby-Teich" betreibt, einen Abnehmer. Nun schwimmt der Bursche in einem Becken von 10 x 25 m herum und wäääächst.................. 

Um das Chlor restlos aus dem Teich zu bringen gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit. Kompleter Wasserwechsel.........
unbedingt, aber nicht jetzt.........!!.



> dass der Verkäufer die armen Fische nicht richtig hält (In so einem Behälter wie in Muschtangs link-13 Fische in einem Behälter!!) Natürlich hätte es mir früher auffallen sollen...



.................dazu habe ich meine Meinung schon geschrieben.......

Die Anwendung von Medikamenten sollte nur nach ganz klarer Diagnose der Fischkrankheit  erfolgen..................und nicht Anraten und Verdacht eines Vermutung eines Händlers, der, wie du oben schreibst, selbst die wichtigsten Voraussetzungen  für einen fach- und tiergerechten Fischhandel erfüllt..........



> Schwammfilter von oase.



kannst du den mal beschreiben................?

"Memory" ist ein Shusui.!


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo!

Ah, gut danke, dann hatte der Verkäufer von Memory ja Recht. 

Der Filter:

-Aqua Max Eco 2000
-2000 liter pro stunde

Mehr Infos im Internet, einfach eingeben.

Noch eine Frage:

-Mit welchem Wasser füllt man Quarantänebecken ein?

-Muss das Becken eingelaufen werden?

-Filterempfehlung?

Hier ist mal ein Becken:

www.jpkoi.de Das Becken für 99€

Die Farbe soll ja dunkel sein um stress zu verhindern, nicht? Kann man eine dunklere Folie drüberkleben?


----------



## Frankia (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina,

zunächst noch mal eine Frage: 

Wie groß sind deine Fische ungefähr ???........
Und wieviel sind es insgesamt, einschl. Stör u. Co.?

Ich frage wegen der Größe des Beckens.



> -Aqua Max Eco 2000
> -2000 liter pro stunde



Der Filter reicht allemal für ein Quarantänebecken, ab er wie gesagt, es kommt immer auf die Anzahl der Fische im Verhältnis zu Wassermenge an...
und natürlich was du fütterst............

-





> Mit welchem Wasser füllt man Quarantänebecken ein?




.........grundsätzlich mit Teichwasser (sofern das in Ordnung ist) , ansonsten müßte das Becken, wie du richtig festgestellt hast, "eingelaufen" werden.
Vor allem soll die Wassertemperatur nahe der Temperatur des Teiches sein, als nicht mehr als + - 1 Grad.....
Schau mal hier rein;

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Koi-Becken-Faltbecken-Halterungsbecken-1400-Liter-150-cm-80-cm-Hoch-Fisch-/270900184868?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich&hash=item3f12e8c724

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte das Beckne mindestens diese Größe haben..............

Willst du sofort umsetzen?
Ist allerdings der ungünstigste Zeitpunkt, nur im absoluten Notfall. 
Ansonsten bis zu Frühjahr warten und dann den Teich richtig sanieren...........


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi,

Ich fang nochmal von vorne an. Sorry, ich habe mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt:

Mein 20cm Yamabuki Ogon verhält sich merkwürdig, er benutzt seine Schwanzflosse nicht mehr richtig und torkelt deshalb beim Schwimmen. Außerdem hat er was weißes an der Schwanzflosse.

Jetzt wollte ich ihn im Keller behandeln-dazu das Becken und Frage zum Filter für das Quarantänebecken.

LG Alina


----------



## Frankia (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina,

ja, jetzt hast du das ganze etwas präzisiert................

Für eine Quarantäne im Keller und für einen kranken Fisch reicht das natürlich.

Aber...............was hat der Fisch für eine Krankheit, kannst du die Symptome erkennen ??

Wie ich schon bei deinem Shiro vermutete, handelt es sich um ein "Energiemangelsyndrom", d.h. der Koi verhungert langsam, weil er sich im Herbst kein ausreichendes Fettpolster angefressen hat. 

http://www.koi-hobby.de/koi_gesundheit/ueberwinterung_von_koi/das_energiemangelsyndrom_der_koi.html

Du kannst ihn in der Innenhälterung mit Salzwasser behandelt ( ca. 1000 g / 1000 l Wasser) um somit den Osmoseausgleich zu erleichtern. Das Wasser pro Tag um ca. 1,5 ° erhöhen, bis auf eine Temperatur von mind. 20°. und dann hoffen, dass er anfängt zu fressen. 

.....zu den weißen Flecken an der Schwanzflosse kann man vor hier aus nichts sagen, Bild wäre nicht schlecht....


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

hallo

Wir haben schon einen TA gefunden, müssen ihn aber noch verständigen. Der arme Fisch. Mehr Symptome sehe ich leider nicht... Meinst du er kann es schaffen?


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina,
ein TA, der sich das ganze mal ansieht ist sicher nicht schlecht. Am besten sollte es einer sein, der auf Koi spezialisiert ist.
Auf jeden Fall nicht die Fische im Teich anschubsen, die brauchen Ruhe. 

Alternativ könntet ihr auch den gesamten Teich leicht aufsalzen. Bis 1KG/1000Liter ist das auch jetzt noch bei einer Indikation sinnvoll.

Das weiße an der Flosse kann auch eine harmlose Karpfenpocke sein. Die verschwindet wieder wenn es wärmer wird.

Für 250 Liter scheint mir das Becken nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr ein 250 Liter AQ samt Filter und Pumpe für 50€ geholt.

Ein Faltbecken in der Größe hab ich noch rumliegen, wenn es nicht eilig ist.


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi, Joerg

Meinst du eine Mörtelkiste reicht auch aus?

Kein Filter, sondern jeden 2. Tag Wasserwchsel?

Muss das Wasser dann ausgewechselt werden?

Was für ein Heizstab?

Der TA ist ein Zierfischarzt.

Das salz sollte jodfrei sein, oder?

Was macht es nochmal??? 

LG Alina


----------



## Frankia (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo



> Was macht es nochmal???




schau mal hier nach:


http://siluriphil.schwebekoma.de/trinken-fische/


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi Alina,
Mörtelkiste ist nicht gut - riech mal dran. :evil
Eine große Regentonne aus dem Baumarkt tut es aber schon. 

Kein Filter aber jeden Tag WW ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Sogar besser, da der Filter nicht eingelaufen ist und damit fast nutzlos.

Die Heizung kann ein AQ Heizstab sein, wenn es überhaupt notwendig ist. Das hängt von der Temperatur im Raum ab. Die Erwärmung sollte ja nicht so schnell gehen. Max. 2-3° / Tag.

Zierfischpraxis Jan Wolter ? Die hatte ich auch eben für dich rausgesucht.

Jodfreies kostet genausoviel, nimm das.


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Und das kann ich einfach in den Teich machen. Wir haben doch keine Heizung. Trotzdem?

Also jodfreies salz? (Ich frage immer dreifach, sorry)

Wie viel Liter Regentonne?

Wie den Wasserwechsel machen?

lg Alina


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Der Fisch hat in seinem Körper einen höheren Salzgehalt als im Wasser. Zum Ausgleich "verliert" er ständig Wasser. (Osmotischer Druck)
Ist in seiner Umgebung auch Salz, verringert sich dieser Verlust. Das entlastet seinen Organismus.

Ich habe letztes Jahr eine Koi mit Frosch aus dem Teich geholt. Der Frosch dachte es ist ein Weibchen, weil es ein grüner Koi (Wasabi) war. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30090/page-2
8 Wochen habe ich ihn in einem AQ im Haus gepflegt. Nun schwimmt er wieder fröhlich mit den anderen.


----------



## Frankia (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

hi, 

aufheizen der  Innenhälterung..........
dies wäre eine Möglichkeit


http://www.hgagarden.com/de/produkte/heizung/bodenheizkabel


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hey

Also kann er es schaffen??????:beten

Wir werden den TA mal bescheidgeben, meint ihr er kann zu uns kommen um gleich die anderen Fische anzusehen?

Sind das dann 20 Kilogramm Salz in unseren Teich???

LG Alina


----------



## Frankia (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi,



> Sind das dann 20 Kilogramm Salz in unseren Teich???



ja wenn dein Teichprofil stimmt : 20.000 Liter ??

Aber warum willst du den ganzen Teich aufsalzen, wenn nur 2 Fische krank sind ?
Nimm die in die Innenhälterung und salze dort auf, dann hast du den Vorteil:

1. du kannst die Fische besser beobachten als imTeich und auch ihre "Krankheiten" besser erkennen,

2. kannst du schneller eingreifen und mußt nicht die andern Fische im Teich beim "Keschern" noch unnötig
    stören.............

ist aber  nur *meine* Meinung..............:smoki


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Ja, das stimmt! Gut, danke. Und denn Fisch lass ich dann den ganzen Winter in Quarantäne?

Soll man in Quarantäne das Wasser aufbereiten? Oder wie macht man den WW sonst.  Bitte beantwortet mir das!

LG Alina


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi Alina,
der wird das schon schaffen, wenn er die notwendige Pflege bekommt.
Was notwendig ist, kann der TA vor Ort am besten entscheiden.

Ist der Koi nur etwas schwach, kann er im Teich bleiben und der TA wird möglicherweise auch eine Aufsalzung des Teichs empfehlen.
Hat der nicht genügend Reserven aufgebaut, kann es notwendig sein ihn reinzuholen.
Ist er mal drin, bleibt er dort, bis das Wasser draußen wieder einen angenehme Temperatur für ihn hat.

Die Erstbefüllung ist mit Teichwasser, was er gewohnt ist. Dann wird er langsam an höhere Temperaturen gewöhnt.
Das Aussalzen macht ihm das Erholen leichter. WW dann mit sauberem Leitungswasser.


----------



## Frankia (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina,


er wirds schaffen...............

du entnimmst einfach Teichwasser, wenn möglich genau die Menge festhalten, wegen der Salzkonzentration.......

Dort setzt du die Fische ein und versuchst die Temperatur langsam zu erhöhen, wie, das mußt du selbst entscheiden, ob Aquariumheizer oder Heizkabel..............wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ein AQ-Heizer ohne weitere die große Wassermenge aufheizen kann...........

wenn du dann tägl. 10 % Wasserwechsel machst, müßte man ohne Filter auskommen, da ja im Moment nicht gefüttert wird. Beim Wasserwechsel kannst du ja schon vortemperiertes Wasser nehmen (Warmwasserleitung und mit einem Thermometer kontrollieren)


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi,

Man kann also normales Leitungswasser?
Daaaankee!!!!! 

Ich ruf den TA morgen an und frag mal nach einem Termin bei uns. Dann kann er mir ja sagen, was man jetzt machen kann.

LG Alina


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi,
Leitungswasser ist in der Regel sehr gut geeignet.

Du weißt aber schon, auf was du dich da einlässt. 
Jeden Tag 3 Kannen vorgewärmtes Wasser einfüllen, vorher das alte raus. Das Salz entsprechend nachdosieren.
Den Koi jeden Tag beobachten und sehen, dass es ihm etwas besser geht. 

Der TA kann sicher am besten entscheiden, was aktuell nötig ist.


----------



## Frankia (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina,

wenn du Leitungswasser nimmst, aufpassen!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leitungswasser hat i.d.R. 12 - 14 °...........

Deine Temperatur im Teich                      ??????????????????

Wenn du das nicht herunterkühlst, auf die etwaige Teichtemperatur, bringst du die Kois gleich um......

also warum kein Teichwasser................damit hast du die Temperatur die du benötigst um die Kois nicht unnötigem Stress auszusetzen............


----------



## Alina R. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Aber die Temp. muss doch hochgeheizt werden. Und wenn man jetzt schon 20 °C hat und man 3°C kaltes hinzugibt ist das doch auch ein Schock. Also gaanz unten im Teich 4-5°C und an der Oberfläche 3°C.

Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufendem, wegen dem TA Anruf morgen.

LG Alina


----------



## Frankia (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina



> Aber die Temp. muss doch hochgeheizt werden.



richtig, aber von der Ausgangstemperatur, d.h. die Temperatur im Teich............

du hast eine etwaige Teichtemperatur von durchschnittl. 4, 5 °. Diese Temperatur mußt du, vorausgesetzt du nimmst das Teichwasser  für die Quarantäne, langsam hochheizen, aber nicht mehr als *1,5 - 2 ° /Tag*...............

Die Fische mußt du aber *vor* dem Hochheizen ins Quarantänebecken geben.....

Nimmst du Leitungswasser das eine etwaige Temperatur von 12 - 14° hat, mußt du das *"abkühlen"* auf ca. 4 - 5 °, das ist ja auch die Temperatur die im Körper der Fische ist. 
Wenn du nun deine Fische in das Leitungswasser mit 12 - 14 ° einbringst, erleiden sie einen Schock und sterben.............


----------



## Alina R. (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi,

Ich wollte ja nur einen Fisch in Quarantäne geben. Aber ist er dann nicht einsam? 

Aber es sieht so aus als wäre sowas gar nicht nötig.

Nur aufsalzen und TA draufgucken lassen.

LG Alina


----------



## Frankia (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo



> Aber ist er dann nicht einsam?



du kannst ja den anderen mit dem weißen Belag auch dazugeben, 

1. schadet ihm das Salz nicht und 
2. könnte es sogar etwas bewirken................

warten wir es ab was der TA sagt...........


----------



## Alina R. (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi,

Naja, der mit dem angeblichen Energiemangelsyndrom ist ja der mit dem weißem Saum auf der Flosse, den anderen geht es ja gut.

LG Alina


PS: Der Kranke Yamabuki heißt Sunshine


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Ich würde erst mal gar nichts machen außer das quarantänebecken aufbauen und befüllen. viele medikamente wirken nicht,wenn der salzgehalt zu hoch ist. übrigens,dr.wolter ist auch am wochenende per handy zu erreichen. ich selbst war schon sonntags bei ihm. also ruf ihn gleich an! mandy


----------



## Alina R. (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Also, wir haben jetzt das Wasser getestet: Alles top!!! 

Er verhält sich jetzt relativ normal, er setzt sich ab und ruht. Scharfe Beobachtung ist aber trotzdem noch wichtig.

Danke für den Rat, Mandy. Hatte schon Angst nicht das er im Urlaub ist und nichts von dem Problem wissen möchte... Ist er denn nett?

LG Alina


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Jepp. . .nett und kompetent  geht liebevoll, aber mit sicherer hand vor. ich durfte damals sogar die __ parasiten unter dem mikroskop betrachten. dr. wolter ist schon in ordnung. aber bitte beachte,wochenends kostet es etwas mehr. ist eben wie bei jedem tierarzt. viel glück. mandy


----------



## Alina R. (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Danke, Mandy!

(Falls ich zu viel DANKE sage tut es mir leid) 

LG Alina.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Kein problem . . . ich freu mich auch mal eine gut erzogene jugendliche kennen zu lernen  du wirst das schon richtig machen. hauptsache du machst alles genau so,wie der doktor es sagt.   mandy


----------



## Frankia (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

war der Doc schon da ?


----------



## Alina R. (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo!

Nein. Noch nicht. Habe ihn nicht erreicht. Kann man den denn auch am Sonntag anrufen?! Meine Eltern wollen dass ich Montag anrufe, aber wenn es dann schon zu spät ist...?

Also mein Kranker Fisch muss echt lebensmüde sein: Er setzt sich jetzt unterm Steg ab, wo es am flachsten ist!!! 

Hoffentlich schwimmt er dort wieder weg. Nicht das er morgen erfroren ist. 

LG Alina


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi Alina,
das er sich dort absetzt, ist eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen. 
Er sucht sich den besten Platz, das tun meine auch. Dort hat sich heute durch die Sonne möglicherweise das Wasser etwas aufgeheizt.

Aktuell sollte es auch in den oberen Schichten noch nicht gefährlich sein.

Wenn es nächste Woche deutlich kälter wird, sollte er dann am Boden hocken, weil es dann da am "wärmsten" ist.
Normalerweise wissen die Koi ganz genau, wo es für sie am sichersten ist.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Theoretisch ist er auch sonntags zu erreichen. . . aber eben nur über handy. mandy


----------



## Alina R. (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hi,

Aber es sind bei uns ja schon -5,5 °C !!

Ist das nicht etwas kalt? Aber eigentlich hast du recht, Joerg. Er weiß schon was gut für ihn ist.

LG Alina


----------



## Frankia (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*



> Er weiß schon was gut für ihn ist.



genau........


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo Alina.

Ich habe mir jetzt zwar den ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen, bin aber nicht fündig geworden, ob du jetzt schon ein kleines Quarantänebecken hast. Da du ja offensichtlich in meiner Nähe wohnst, könnte ich Dir leihweise mein Quarantänebecken (300 l Aufstell- Faltbecken) zur Verfügung stellen. Ist es denn überhaupt noch von Nöten oder hast du schon eines !?

Ansonsten kann ich Dir für den schnellen Einsatz eines Quarantänebecken den Hinweis geben, dass ich die Filterschwämme des Quarantänefilters immer mit im Teich zu hängen / liegen habe, so dass sich hier die gleiche Bakterienkultur wie im Teich ansiedelt. Das vereinfacht das Einlaufen des Quarantänebeckens.

Bisher bin ich so immer ganz gut klar gekommen.

Melde Dich bei Bedarf wegen dem Quarantänebecken!


----------



## Alina R. (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo!

Ich noch kein Quarantänebecken, Zacky.  Ich finds echt super von dir, dass du mir das anbietest!!

Allerdings sehen wir den kleinen nicht mehr, weil eine Eisdecke den Teich bedeckt... (Natürlich sind durch die Belüfter zwei Löcher im Eis)

Ich habe mir schon überlegt ob wir uns einen Schwimmheizer zulegen. Ist das vielleicht eine gute Wahl?

Deswegen wissen wir nicht, ob wir noch ein Q-Becken brauchen.

Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall, wenn wir doch noch ein benötigt wird.

DAAAAANKEE NOCHMAL!!!  

LG Alina

Und besonders Liebe Grüße an Zacky!


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*



Alina R. schrieb:


> Allerdings sehen wir den kleinen nicht mehr, weil eine Eisdecke den Teich bedeckt... (Natürlich sind durch die Belüfter zwei Löcher im Eis)
> 
> Ich habe mir schon überlegt ob wir uns einen Schwimmheizer zulegen. Ist das vielleicht eine gute Wahl?



Der Teichheizer mit diesem Styroporkörper hilft lediglich beim Freihalten des Eises. Aber wenn die Belüfter laufen und ein ausreichend großes Loch offen halten, ist alles gut. Das reicht eigentlich.

Wenn ihr ihn jetzt nicht seht, dann wollen wir mal davon ausgehen, dass er sich zur Winterruhe begeben hat. Dann __ störe sie nicht weiter. Alles andere wäre jetzt nur Stress für die Tiere und das ist bei den Temperaturen nicht zuträglich.

Ansonsten melde Dich einfach wegen dem Faltbecken. Liegt bereit und ist auch kein Problem!


----------



## Alina R. (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Danke, Danke, Danke nochmal!! 

Na dann lass ich sie mal "schlafen" .

LG Alina


----------



## Moonlight (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hey rico, ein feiner zug von dir !!! mein quarantänebecken steht gemauert im garten, geht leider nicht zu verleihen  hey alina, wenn der teich zugefroren ist,wie willst du dr. wolter den koi zeigen? also wenn der jetzt noch kommen soll,müßtest du dir schnell was einfallen lassen. ansonsten ist warten angesagt,bis der teich wieder eisfrei ist.   mandy


----------



## Moonlight (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hey alina, wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Alina R. (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Altersschwäche bei Koi?*

Hallo, Hallo!

Es tut mir leid das ich ne Weile nicht da war aber,jetzt bin ich hier um zu berichten:


Der Kleine hats geschafft!!!! 

Und das ohne TA und Quarantäne, er sieht sogar richtig gut aus und "schläft" jetzt am Grund, also macht Winterruhe. 

Der ist soo niedlich! )

Ja sonst gibts nichts neues...

Achso! Doch: Unser Thermometer im Teich ist kaputt!!! 

Sonst nichts negatives mehr. 

LG Alina


----------

